# Installation application tom tom sur ipod touch 8GB



## VIOLATION (27 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un ipod touch 8GB, et j'ai un problème pour installer mon fichier tom tom (Europe taille 1,6Gb ou France 326Mb)... 

Le fichier ce trouve dans le l'application sur ITunes, 
puis je vais dans l'onglet Applications dans mon Ipod Touch 
je clique sur l'application Tom Tom, puis appliquer, 
la barre de progression progresse à 80%, 
puis un message d'erreur arrive qui est le suivant : 
"l'application "Europe" n'a pas été installée sur l'Ipod car une erreur s'est produite (0xE8008001) 

Bref voilà mon problème... 

Que faire??? 

Merci pour votre aide...


----------

